# The Fridays Tour 2013 with added poll



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

It's Brix, Normandy - 15th to 22nd June

Chateau Le Mont Epinguet is now booked and filled. Chateau Le Val http://www.chateau-le-val-brix.com/accommodation.htm is now available, but we have only a day or two to hold on to the reservation, and with only eight takers and a minimum of fifteen to make it work, we're up against it.

Cost £150 to £230 for the accommodation only - you book your own ferry crossing. Self-catering on a communal basis unless you want to opt out

Location - Cherbourg - 10 miles

Cycling - coastline, markets, sweet villages, 20 miles to 125 miles with alternative rides on some days.

If you've got questions - this is the place to ask

We discussed a moving-on tour going from London, up the east coast of England and over to Cumbria. There would be a mix of days with some long rides and some shorter rides, and the opportunity for the tyros amongst us to zip off and crack a few passes.

We then went on to a centred tour, arranged around a country house or chateau.

There was some interest in Yorkshire, but, for the moment we're looking at two alternatives, although both are works in progress, and there's still space for different ideas.

- Lincolnshire, using a modern holiday home in Tetford and a country house in Skendleby offering accommodation for 46, plus camping in the grounds at Tetford. Both are in the same ownership. We'd pay £7600 for the week plus a bit for the campers, so you're looking at something around £180 each, less for the campers, plus transport plus self-catering costs. We'd probably have a van which might cost about twenty pounds each, there would be a long night/day start, and we'd combine the two house groups for some meals. http://premierpartyproperties.com/ for details, and note that while the place in Tetford doesn't have the charm of the Hall, it does have a pirate ship and an indoor swimming pool.

- Brix, about ten miles south of Cherbourg. Ferries from Poole or Portsmouth, probably no van. The main centre would be at the rather spiffy Chateau La Monte Epinge http://www.simplychateau.com/chateau-details/view/126-villa-vieux-caribe/region/23-normandy/ (£3635), with subsidiary accommodation at http://www.chateau-le-val-brix.com/groups.htm (euro4550/£3640) and/or http://www.locasun.co.uk/63427-Rental-House-Brix.htm (euro500) all of which is probably less expensive than Lincolnshire, but further away and a little pricer to get to.


----------



## Sketchley (3 Jul 2012)

Bugger hit the wrong thing. Should not of ticked "I'm not struck on the country house/chateau idea - I'd prefer a moving-on tour", how do I change it?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2012)

As an 'end of July' would it just be stupid to ride into Paris afterwards for the Arrivée - to save sodding about in Newhaven?


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Jul 2012)

Am with Teef on this, a middle of July voyage to enable jollys and then afters for some to wee Paris, would be right up my rue...


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am with Teef on this, a middle of July voyage to enable jollys and then afters for some to wee Paris, would be right up my rue...


 But that would interfere with LEL!!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

I suppose it is unhelpful to tick everything? Obviously I'm not _quite_ as easy as Adrian, but I am in whichever way you play it, and whenever it happens. Slight preference for the Lincolnshire thing, but then I do like Normandy cider...


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> But that would interfere with LEL!!


 
Nope, should be fine. LEL is 28th July. TDF 2013 starts 29th June.. Besides, my legs would have no doubt dropped of by then given the way my body is failing on me..


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

Doesn't the LEL route run through Lincolnshire?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> Great idea, as long as someone else is happy to organise my luggage returning to the UK


What 'luggage'? It is a bicycle ride for a week or so...


Davywalnuts said:


> Nope, should be fine. LEL is 28th July. TDF 2013 starts 29th June.. Besides, my legs would have no doubt dropped of by then given the way my body is failing on me..


Sunday 21st of July - the finish of the 100th Tour. 'LEL of the North' a week later...might as well ride straight to the start from Newhaven after riding back from Paris to Dieppe then!
Reverse the thinking Davy; your body failed on you a long time ago...this is merely a hiccup in the rebuilding process. You'll be fine.


----------



## clarion (3 Jul 2012)

I'm not voting, as I'm unlikely to be available. I'm sure it will be a whole heap of fun, though, whichever option is selected.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2012)

I ticked everything. 

I don't care where we go. I don't much care when. I'm not bothered if it's centred or moving on. Foreign, Domestic or Colonial are all much the same to me. I'll take pot luck because with 'you lot' I know I'll have a flippin' excellent time, no matter what, when, where or how.

I've no idea what I've ever done to deserve my little place in this wonderful club but...


The Fridays. I'm in love.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> Doesn't the LEL route run through Lincolnshire?


It goes over the humber bridge, certainly on the way back, not sure about northwards. The thing about LEL is that peeps who are not riding may be helping out, hence unavailable for The Jolly Boys' Party.

Also, I ticked Lincolnshire and France and late June and early July (cos of LEL), and prefer France by a small margin, simply because I think the weather will be better and the whole thing more exotic. But....


GregCollins said:


> I know I'll have a flippin' excellent time, no matter what, when, where or how.
> I've no idea what I've ever done to deserve my little place in this wonderful club but...
> The Fridays. I'm in love.


^^^^

finally, 


mmmmartin said:


> Just had v exciting email from Dell. Am as excited as an excited thing that has a particularly exciting reason to be excited.


I posted this before LonJog. What I felt then, I feel now.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well suit yourself if you want to wear the same minging shorts for a week or spend hours doing laundry, that's not my idea of a holiday


Mine don't 'ming', and if they did, then so would I. I didn't realise it would be a holiday, sorry.


----------



## AKA Bob (3 Jul 2012)

I am with Greg on this anything would be wonderful!

If I had to choose then it would be Normandy. The food, wine and culture is great and if it rains it is 'french' and still feel like a holiday!!!

If we could combine it with the Tour de France and some northern French roadside for a split second glimpse of the peleton even better!


----------



## User482 (3 Jul 2012)

It's unlikely I'll be able to come, but it all sounds fabulous to me. I would have a slight preference for Normandy, based on a liking for Calvados and Pont-l'Évêque.


----------



## rvw (3 Jul 2012)

I'm glad to see that srw and I have ticked the same options, without consulting (apart from the fact that I could also do early July)!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I ticked everything.
> 
> I don't care where we go. I don't much care when. I'm not bothered if it's centred or moving on. Foreign, Domestic or Colonial are all much the same to me. I'll take pot luck because with 'you lot' I know I'll have a flippin' excellent time, no matter what, when, where or how.
> 
> ...


 
It's that dysmorphia thing again. Adrian probably thinks he's taking up enough room for two...


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> I'm glad to see that srw and I have ticked the same options, without consulting (apart from the fact that I could also do early July)!


This isn't a public poll, so my password must not be private. Pish!


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> This isn't a public poll, so my password must not be private. Pish!


Errmmm, it is a public poll.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

You press on the bit that says "3 votes" and it shows you who those votes came from.


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Errmmm, it is a public poll.


So it is. My random finger-stabbing hadn't found the right link. In any case, R can probably work out how to log on as me on the computer!


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

Is it too early to ask Sketchley to bring a smaller suitcase this time? One I can actually lift out of the van?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> So it is. My random finger-stabbing hadn't found the right link. In any case, R can probably work out how to log on as me on the computer!


not that she'd ever do such a thing..............great story about the jellyfish, by the way!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

if there's a van there will be a weight limit on luggage. And Chris was, by a long way, not the heaviest luggagiste....


----------



## rvw (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> not that she'd ever do such a thing..............great story about the jellyfish, by the way!


I asked you not to tell him I'd told everyone anyone about the jellyfish!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's that dysmorphia thing again. Adrian probably thinks he's taking up enough room for two...


That dysmorphia is a funny thing, I'm as clumsy as someone twice my size, and I've got the scars to prove it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2012)

1917827 said:


> Whereas I am surprisingly graceful for such a large person.


 
Let's be honest. We could be twins.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Chris was, by a long way, not the heaviest luggagiste....


Quite true, actually, in fact if you took all my - unused - camping kit and added it to my two rear panniers - full of largely unused clothes - I expect my kit would be near the weight of his suitcase. I have bought two small panniers for kit I might need to carry on future tours.


----------



## Sketchley (3 Jul 2012)

Knowing now what I actually used, next time I'll pack much lighter.....


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Let's be honest. We could be twins.


I've always thought you were. Are you trying to tell me you're not?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Knowing now what I actually used, next time I'll pack much lighter.....


Good point well made. For instance what made me pack my netbook in my panniers I'll never know.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2012)

Have voted for Normandy _and_ somewhere else in the UK, would prefer somewhere in Blighty tbh but I agree with Greg, where The Fridays go, so will I (leave permitting). And Normandy would be very nice.


----------



## MarkA (3 Jul 2012)

I'm in agreement with Greg on this. I don't mind where it is; I just want in!
Having said that both of the suggested options look fabulous so i've ticked both. The idea of a single base with a variety of rides seems to make for a more relaxed type of holiday, probably resulting in more time eating, drinking and making merry. Which can't be a bad thing in such excellent company.
Roll on next June/July.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

And another idea is that I can do a DIY audax in France and have it verified by my local DIY man. I have asked him and even if the ride is in France he can still validate it if i produce a decent GPS track of the ride. So if we go to France I will work out a couple of 200k rides, and with pre-dawn start they would make a couple of really superb days. Not to mention fine excuses for doing nothing the day afterwards, to recover and rehydrate......
Oh - and as for getting there....a ride down would make an excellent day or two from Calais.....


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

take a look at this and let me know what you think..

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Brix&daddr=Quai+Tourville+to:Barfleur+to:49.69333,-1.36956+to:49.67788,-1.47431+to:Brix,+France&hl=en&ll=49.585607,-1.265273&spn=0.011046,0.01929&sll=49.587248,-1.266797&sspn=0.01099,0.01929&geocode=FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ%3BFbyc9AIdyrzs_w%3BFdjp9QIdarfs_ylDEKwA7GcLSDEghLlPSBQMBA%3BFZJC9gIdKBrr_yltyroyO14LSDFwPkM7SBQMEw%3BFTgG9gId-oDp_ym_I6XYgJ8MSDEw3UI7SBQMEw%3BFfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ&dirflg=w&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&via=3,4&t=m&z=16


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> take a look at this and let me know what you think..
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Brix&daddr=Saint-Vaast-la-Hougue, France to:Barfleur to:49.69362,-1.37191 to:49.67788,-1.47431 to:Brix, France&hl=en&sll=49.664517,-1.50238&sspn=0.324441,0.617294&geocode=FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ;Famk9AIdbaXs_ymFieGs0WULSDG5gVKqkhwXzQ;Fdjp9QIdarfs_ylDEKwA7GcLSDEghLlPSBQMBA;FbRD9gId-hDr_ykhVWjJOl4LSDGw4dw5SBQMEw;FTgG9gId-oDp_ym_I6XYgJ8MSDEw3UI7SBQMEw;FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ&oq=Brix&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=11&via=3,4&t=m&z=11


 
Never having ridden on French roads, I don't have anything helpful to suggest, but I just Streetviewed a few bits of that and it looks a delight.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...g=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=2,4,5,6&t=m&z=11


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

Both look fun to me.

Can someone remind me, it's "A" roads we're not allowed on in France isn't it? We can cycle on N and E?


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> take a look at this and let me know what you think..
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Brix&daddr=Saint-Vaast-la-Hougue, France to:Barfleur to:49.69362,-1.37191 to:49.67788,-1.47431 to:Brix, France&hl=en&sll=49.664517,-1.50238&sspn=0.324441,0.617294&geocode=FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ;Famk9AIdbaXs_ymFieGs0WULSDG5gVKqkhwXzQ;Fdjp9QIdarfs_ylDEKwA7GcLSDEghLlPSBQMBA;FbRD9gId-hDr_ykhVWjJOl4LSDGw4dw5SBQMEw;FTgG9gId-oDp_ym_I6XYgJ8MSDEw3UI7SBQMEw;FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ&oq=Brix&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=11&via=3,4&t=m&z=11


 
Thumbs up. I would say, how many circular routes could you get out of that area without too much overlapping? 6?


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Jul 2012)

I like circles.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jul 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I like circles.


 
little 650c circles?


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Both look fun to me.
> 
> Can someone remind me, it's "A" roads we're not allowed on in France isn't it? We can cycle on N and E?


don't think you can cycle on Es or Ns either - both are pretty major - and feature a lot of heavy loads...


I did a bit of riding in April in Picardy and as I mentioned on the other thread - it's such a treat to ride in France - smooth roads, and most of the D routes are blooming quiet too.

Looks like we're heading to Normandy for the last two weeks of August, but the other end near Lisieux. Haven't negotiated a pass for the bike yet, if only I had a Brompton...

It's doubtful I'll have the leave to make this at all - but it'd probably need to be in School holiday time to get me out the country on a weekday.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Both look fun to me.
> 
> Can someone remind me, it's "A" roads we're not allowed on in France isn't it? We can cycle on N and E?


that's right, but the prefix of the road is less of a guide than it is here. Some D roads are hellish. Some N roads are ok.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's right, but the prefix of the road is less of a guide than it is here. Some D roads are hellish. Some N roads are ok.


 Yeah I remember that your average French truck driver will drive down the narrowest of roads at speed if it saves him from having to pay a toll.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's right, but the prefix of the road is less of a guide than it is here. Some D roads are hellish. Some N roads are ok.


I thought I was going mental for a second there, but what I thought was the E17, is also the A26 (see also E44/A29 - why do they do that?). It's a payage, and cycling on that bugger would be foolhardy at best.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

it's just that some D roads are big roads - the D915 in to Paris, the D627 at Leucate.......while I can think of some of our B roads that are busy, and some that are fast, they're almost all 'good value'.


----------



## User482 (4 Jul 2012)

Having just got back from France (Brittany and the Vendée) I was reminded what a delight (for the most part) it is to cycle there. French driving standards have improved considerably in the last few years, many towns and villages have 30Kph limits, and most drivers are extremely courteous to cyclists. My advice would be to avoid any N road that runs roughly parallel to an autoroute, or running from a port, as these are the ones with heavy traffic.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2012)

The only ones you're not allowed on (usually) are the A-roads - Autoroutes (Motorways). You wouldn't want to ride on most N roads (Routes Nationales - trunk roads), and some have bans. The E numbers are trans-European code names for specific long-distance routes.

The French number D-roads (Routes Départementales - all other numbered roads) the wrong way round - in general, low numbers are quieter than high numbers, though there are exceptions.

Looking at that map of Normandy, with absolutely no knowledge of the area, the only road I'd actively go out of my way to avoid is the N13 - the main road to Cherbourg. And even that would probably be OK if you found a window between ferry crossings.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

Although Foolhardy is my middle name, I have a feeling I may need to do a lot of research before I allow my foolhardy side to start cycling on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

the one I mentioned on the other thread was a D road iirc - but provided a handy single lane rat-run between a couple of big distribution centres - and was bloody scary, and the D1 is most definitely to be avoided - plenty of fast dual carriageway.


Not sure I've even been on any B roads in France - I've never really toured - just ridden out from one spot.


----------



## User482 (4 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I thought I was going mental for a second there, but what I thought was the E17, is also the A26 (see also E44/A29 - why do they do that?). It's a payage, and cycling on that bugger would be foolhardy at best.


 
"E" is a trans-Europe designation, designed to avoid confusion when crossing land borders. Anything classified "E" in France is probably an "A" autoroute or "N" dual carriageway.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

1918380 said:


> The A is a French designation the E a European one.


all becomes clear, ta


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...g=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=5&sz=12&via=3,4,5,6&t=m&z=11


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...x&dirflg=w&mra=mrv&via=1,2,3,5,6,7,8&t=m&z=14 
market day


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

1918383 said:


> Practice looking over your left shoulder, surprisingly hard in my experience.


 This could actually be good for me as I have very limited vision in my right eye so if I can get the knack of looking over my left shoulder the chances are I'll see a lot more in France than I do in the UK.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> the D1 is most definitely to be avoided


 Every département (all 80-something) has a D1. Most of them are tiny lanes between obscure villages.

One other thought about Normandy - there are ferry services from a couple of ports to Guernsey.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...e&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=10&via=2&t=m&z=9 the big boys (whoops, after you, Rebecca) day - (possible shortener to St-Lo)


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> Every département (all 80-something) has a D1. Most of them are tiny lanes between obscure villages.
> 
> One other thought about Normandy - there are ferry services from a couple of ports to Guernsey.


and to Jersey - but they are thirty euros and up!
http://www.manche-iles-express.com/


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> Every département (all 80-something) has a D1. Most of them are tiny lanes between obscure villages.
> 
> One other thought about Normandy -* there are ferry services from a couple of ports to Guernsey*.


 
Great. The Lovely Amy can join us. She has a new bike!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

The Cotentin Peninsula is a delight and a joy. I had a couple of very happy holidays there in the noughties, one based at La Haye du Puits and another at Barneville-Carteret. Although both were avec les enfants and not cycling holidays as such, significant amounts of cycling was done in order to escape from said sprogs. (and drinking cidre, brown beer and calvados and eating far too many dairy products)

Most people scream south from Cherbourg as fast as their company car will carry them and stick only to the main roads. Slow down, ease up and turn off and an undiscovered part of France awaits, a France of small towns that foreign tourists don't visit, of dairy farms and degustation, or bread and cheese washed down with beer, of cidre that makes your knees buckle, of quiet beaches, and, oddly, lots and lots of English history.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> Every département (all 80-something) has a D1. Most of them are tiny lanes between obscure villages.
> 
> One other thought about Normandy - there are ferry services from a couple of ports to Guernsey.


woah, mind blown! Considering the number of roads in France mind you I suppose it stops the road numbering system going up to 6 figures...


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and to Jersey - but they are thirty euros and up!
> http://www.manche-iles-express.com/


 
Was about to ask about Jersey...


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...a=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2,3,5,6,7,8&t=m&z=14 
got something in your eye, Harry?


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

Having a lovely time cruising round the area in streetview right now - I mean, who wouldn't want to be screaming down here right now:
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=le...7ZUUTYu_cuyA58v3F-kOFA&cbp=12,113.61,,0,-1.95


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> This could actually be good for me as I have very limited vision in my right eye so if I can get the knack of looking over my left shoulder the chances are I'll see a lot more in France than I do in the UK.


That explains your observations re: the road sign business then - you're forgiven, Mart! (Not really, but you know what I mean )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

slightly fatter tyres, by which I mean 28's and up, open up the extensive greenway network of cycle paths/routes. irrc there is a 40 mile former railway line running from Cherbourg down which one can cycle very very fast.


----------



## User482 (4 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> slightly fatter tyres, by which I mean 28's and up, open up the extensive greenway network of cycle paths/routes. irrc there is a 40 mile former railway line running from Cherbourg down which one can cycle very very fast.


 
They vary. A voie verte in Brittany described by the tourist office as "parfait pour le bebe" was in fact a steep, narrow, muddy track. I just about managed with 1.5" tyres on my MTB.

Edited to add: the best thing to do is get an IGN 1:25000 map for the area - the key gives a good guide to the condition and width of paths and tracks marked on it. Using it, I was even able to get a baby trailer along a GR route with no bother, which is supposedly just a footpath.


----------



## Sketchley (4 Jul 2012)

This is getting exciting already. Also just found this

http://www.normandie-tourisme.fr/a-velo-212-2.html


----------



## AKA Bob (4 Jul 2012)

Having sailed around the coast and visited for a number of years the area has my 'thumbs' up and is a total delight to explore and not to mention those French markets! I do have point out the area is prone to rain so we will feel totally at home!!!!!!!!!

For those who would need alcohol for fortification then we could compare and contrast the merits of Calvados and share our daily discovery of locally produced Cidre.

For those who need to explore the past then we have the D-Day beaches down the road and of course the Bayeux Tapastry a bit further on.

So count me in! Just tell me when and how much? I have my cheque book waiting!


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

To be more specific, a D road is maintained by the Department, ie a sort of local council, and can - and often does - change number as it crosses a local council boundary (this can be very confusing).
N roads are maintained by the National government, while A roads are autoroutes and you have to pay a toll for (nearly) all of them. So a D road could be really busy - for instance one by the coast in the summer such as the road south from Boulogne which is very busy but also has a good cycle route by it all the way - while an N road may be quiet.
But by and large, there are so many roads in France they they tend to get less use, and they have much less frost damage than UK roads so are often in better condition. Having said that, they do have their fair share of farm tracks masquerading as roads. 

Oh - and I have a mirror on the bike, to tell me which side of the road to ride on. Strange, but true.

this is starting to look good. I'll pack my budgie-smugglers.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> this is starting to look good. I'll pack my budgie-smugglers.


 
Pint of mind-bleach please!


----------



## AKA Bob (4 Jul 2012)

After cycling to Paris a couple of times last year. Even the smaller roads are well maintained compared to the uk and very few pot holes of note. On the bigger roads cyclists are are least respected by vehicle drivers.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> Just tell me when and how much? I have my cheque book waiting!


 
me too.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

interested....
see below

e-mails please.........and don't forget to mention if you're one of a pair or a group


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> interested....
> Andrij
> Martin B
> Titus H
> ...


Most definitely interested....


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Jul 2012)

What about me? 

Sorry. Just checked my emails and responded to both. 

Yay!!!!! Tour 2013


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> What about me?


your e-mail only just arrived (I was sending a load out)


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> Having sailed around the coast and visited for a number of years the area has my 'thumbs' up and is a total delight to explore and not to mention those French markets! I do have point out the area is prone to rain so we will feel totally at home!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For those who would need alcohol for fortification then we could compare and contrast the merits of Calvados and share our daily discovery of locally produced Cidre.
> 
> For those who need to explore the past then we have the D-Day beaches down the road and of course the Bayeux Tapastry a bit further on.


 
Is the Tapastry some sort of Basque bakery cum bar?


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Is the Tapastry some sort of Basque bakery cum bar?


 Is that mind bleach still being passed around??


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Brix&daddr=49.51121,-1.47683 to:49.30393,-1.24204 to:49.33394,-0.98739 to:Bayeux, France to:49.27538,-0.86284 to:49.30428,-1.24336 to:49.35462,-1.33359 to:49.4359361,-1.4604579 to:Brix, France&hl=en&ll=49.271557,-0.701237&spn=0.043122,0.077162&sll=49.304251,-1.228752&sspn=0.042869,0.077162&geocode=FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ;FSp78wIdInfp_ymrIzrPMYMMSDGwLmY3SBQMEw;FXpR8AIdSAzt_ykLXrF0OoMLSDHh4lI3SBQMEw;FbTG8AIdAu_w_yn35f_Y6aALSDH4PKumKKcClA;FRXm7wIdXEX1_ymJCuK4qqwLSDGU8sPJX8VL1g;FfTh7wIdiNXy_ynrZ5IMTq8LSDFy1uZ9Ggj3hA;FdhS8AIdIAft_ynVHFhsOoMLSDEu3uUmrafpWQ;FXwX8QIdqqbr_ym9uGPd_IELSDElbYcjamtjCg;FSBV8gIdF7fp_ykTYdECgYEMSDHAvhU5SBQMEw;FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ&oq=Brix&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2,3,5,6,7,8&t=m&z=14
> got something in your eye, Harry?


 

Mmm - when I was 16, I cycled all along the French coast from Deauville to Cherbourg, sometimes wild camping, other times finding a hotel. Wonderful quiet roads. Have to put my thinking cap on....................


----------



## rvw (4 Jul 2012)

Please add srw and me (dates permitting).


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

Andrij
Martin B
Titus H
Susie F +1
Claudine C
Stuart A
Jenny M
Greg C and Helen
Holly McM
Sonia W
Cate R
Adrian C
Jim G + Liz?
Martin T
Olaf (+1?)
Mark A
Rachel W and Stephen
John E
Chris W (+1?)
Miranda S
Stuart G and Diana
Michael A
Mark and Gail?

we've got Chateau Le Val, and they will take three campers.


----------



## Sketchley (4 Jul 2012)

You can add me (+1?)


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Is that mind bleach still being passed around??


 

 

Just had to clean the laptop and monitor.........


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

I've looked at the floor plans for Chateau Le Val, and we have two doubles to fill, but we are over for triples (3 singles in a room) and twins (actually one double and a single in a room). So.......I've now going for Chateau La Monte Epinge as well.


----------



## Becs (4 Jul 2012)

email sent - fingers crossed it gets through this time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

The lovely Helen has asked "Can non-cycling* partners come along?"

*that could quite easily change by next June esp. if we get our Helios.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

absolutely. Whether she'd be bored or not is a different matter. Think of Brix as a less exciting version of Faygate. Whether you want to bring a bike for her and go for short rides is up to you.

And, carve this in stone. Non-cyclists do not get lumbered with the cooking and washing up. I may even have a 'no women in the kitchen' rule.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> absolutely. Whether she'd be bored or not is a different matter. Think of Brix as a less exciting version of Faygate. Whether you want to bring a bike for her and go for short rides is up to you.
> 
> And, carve this in stone. Non-cyclists do not get lumbered with the cooking and washing up. I may even have a 'no women in the kitchen' rule.


she will most likely bring an automobile  instead. With a Brompton in the boot.

But she would like to be my lovely +1 so please may she be added to the list?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

1919014 said:


> And I had only just got used to Greg as a roomie as well. Now what will I do?


Share the love Adrian, share the love.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

1919014 said:


> And I had only just got used to Greg as a roomie as well. Now what will I do?


read this..

_For a long time I used to go to bed early. Sometimes, when I had put out my candle, my eyes would close so quickly that I had not even time to say “I’m going to sleep.” And half an hour later the thought that it was time to go to sleep would awaken me; I would try to put away the book which, I imagined, was still in my hands, and to blow out the light; I had been thinking all the time, while I was asleep, of what I had just been reading, but my thoughts had run into a channel of their own, until I myself seemed actually to have become the subject of my book: a church, a quartet, the rivalry between François I and Charles V. This impression would persist for some moments after I was awake; it did not disturb my mind, but it lay like scales upon my eyes and prevented them from registering the fact that the candle was no longer burning. Then it would begin to seem unintelligible, as the thoughts of a former existence must be to a reincarnate spirit; the subject of my book would separate itself from me, leaving me free to choose whether I would form part of it or no; and at the same time my sight would return and I would be astonished to find myself in a state of darkness, pleasant and restful enough for the eyes, and even more, perhaps, for my mind, to which it appeared incomprehensible, without a cause, a matter dark indeed._
_I would ask myself what o’clock it could be; I could hear the whistling of trains, which, now nearer and now farther off, punctuating the distance like the note of a bird in a forest, shewed me in perspective the deserted countryside through which a traveller would be hurrying towards the nearest station: the path that he followed being fixed for ever in his memory by the general excitement due to being in a strange place, to doing unusual things, to the last words of conversation, to farewells exchanged beneath an unfamiliar lamp which echoed still in his ears amid the silence of the night; and to the delightful prospect of being once again at home._
_I would lay my cheeks gently against the comfortable cheeks of my pillow, as plump and blooming as the cheeks of babyhood. Or I would strike a match to look at my watch. Nearly midnight. The hour when an invalid, who has been obliged to start on a journey and to sleep in a strange hotel, awakens in a moment of illness and sees with glad relief a streak of daylight shewing under his bedroom door. Oh, joy of joys! it is morning. The servants will be about in a minute: he can ring, and some one will come to look after him. The thought of being made comfortable gives him strength to endure his pain. He is certain he heard footsteps: they come nearer, and then die away. The ray of light beneath his door is extinguished. It is midnight; some one has turned out the gas; the last servant has gone to bed, and he must lie all night in agony with no one to bring him any help._
_I would fall asleep, and often I would be awake again for short snatches only, just long enough to hear the regular creaking of the wainscot, or to open my eyes to settle the shifting kaleidoscope of the darkness, to savour, in an instantaneous flash of perception, the sleep which lay heavy upon the furniture, the room, the whole surroundings of which I formed but an insignificant part and whose unconsciousness I should very soon return to share. Or, perhaps, while I was asleep I had returned without the least effort to an earlier stage in my life, now for ever outgrown; and had come under the thrall of one of my childish terrors, such as that old terror of my great-uncle’s pulling my curls, which was effectually dispelled on the day—the dawn of a new era to me—on which they were finally cropped from my head. I had forgotten that event during my sleep; I remembered it again immediately I had succeeded in making myself wake up to escape my great-uncle’s fingers; still, as a measure of precaution, I would bury the whole of my head in the pillow before returning to the world of dreams._
_Sometimes, too, just as Eve was created from a rib of Adam, so a woman would come into existence while I was sleeping, conceived from some strain in the position of my limbs. Formed by the appetite that I was on the point of gratifying, she it was, I imagined, who offered me that gratification. My body, conscious that its own warmth was permeating hers, would strive to become one with her, and I would awake. The rest of humanity seemed very remote in comparison with this woman whose company I had left but a moment ago: my cheek was still warm with her kiss, my body bent beneath the weight of hers. If, as would sometimes happen, she had the appearance of some woman whom I had known in waking hours, I would abandon myself altogether to the sole quest of her, like people who set out on a journey to see with their own eyes some city that they have always longed to visit, and imagine that they can taste in reality what has charmed their fancy. And then, gradually, the memory of her would dissolve and vanish, until I had forgotten the maiden of my dream._
_When a man is asleep, he has in a circle round him the chain of the hours, the sequence of the years, the order of the heavenly host. Instinctively, when he awakes, he looks to these, and in an instant reads off his own position on the earth’s surface and the amount of time that has elapsed during his slumbers; but this ordered procession is apt to grow confused, and to break its ranks. Suppose that, towards morning, after a night of insomnia, sleep descends upon him while he is reading, in quite a different position from that in which he normally goes to sleep, he has only to lift his arm to arrest the sun and turn it back in its course, and, at the moment of waking, he will have no idea of the time, but will conclude that he has just gone to bed. Or suppose that he gets drowsy in some even more abnormal position; sitting in an armchair, say, after dinner: then the world will fall topsy-turvy from its orbit, the magic chair will carry him at full speed through time and space, and when he opens his eyes again he will imagine that he went to sleep months earlier and in some far distant country. But for me it was enough if, in my own bed, my sleep was so heavy as completely to relax my consciousness; for then I lost all sense of the place in which I had gone to sleep, and when I awoke at midnight, not knowing where I was, I could not be sure at first who I was; I had only the most rudimentary sense of existence, such as may lurk and flicker in the depths of an animal’s consciousness; I was more destitute of human qualities than the cave-dweller; but then the memory, not yet of the place in which I was, but of various other places where I had lived, and might now very possibly be, would come like a rope let down from heaven to draw me up out of the abyss of not-being, from which I could never have escaped by myself: in a flash I would traverse and surmount centuries of civilisation, and out of a half-visualised succession of oil-lamps, followed by shirts with turned-down collars, would put together by degrees the component parts of my ego. (and so on and so forth for the next sixty pages...)_


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Jul 2012)

is that the first couple of pages of "fifty shades of Greg"?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

Right

I need some money in three weeks - probably fifty quid each. I'll work out a schedule of accommodation, run it by people (there's going to be a lot more sharing than is popular) and make adjustments as necessary. We're not going to get everybody on the present list in to Chateau Le Val, but I presume others will sign up, and that we'll be booking other accommodation.


----------



## Becs (4 Jul 2012)

If it's only £50 deposit stick me down as a definite - if I can't sort the rota and someone else takes my place that's £50 in the beer kitty!


----------



## StuartG (4 Jul 2012)

I have asked DZ if I can bring my personal carer. A bit worried about her being possibly banned from the kitchen so it looks like resorting to two panniers of Mars Bars to get me through the week ...

My carer has cycled, but has been 'resting' for a number of years. It could be a splendid opportunity to get her back on the road. I was wondering if there might be any other partners who might be looking for this as an occasion for a gentle (re)-introduction to cycling ... ?


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

£50 will be posted soon.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> is that the first couple of pages of "fifty shades of Greg"?


On Twitter, I am a keen follower of "50 sheds of grey". Lots and lots of luvverly photographs of sheds. Quite, quite too much.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2012)

StuartG said:


> I have asked DZ if I can bring my personal carer. A bit worried about her being possibly banned from the kitchen so it looks like resorting to two panniers of Mars Bars to get me through the week ...
> 
> My carer has cycled, but has been 'resting' for a number of years. It could be a splendid opportunity to get her back on the road. I was wondering if there might be any other partners who might be looking for this as an occasion for a gentle (re)-introduction to cycling ... ?


Certainly Frau Collins would be on that list.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

Becs said:


> If it's only £50 deposit stick me down as a definite - if I can't sort the rota and someone else takes my place that's £50 in the beer kitty!


Chateau le Val is now full - I'll hold you over for Chateau 2


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> £50 will be posted soon.


hold on! Wait until I get the invoice. And we now have electronic banking!


----------



## Becs (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Chateau le Val is now full - I'll hold you over for Chateau 2


 
Perfect - it has ponies to ride too!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> read this..
> 
> _For a long time I used to go to bed early. Sometimes, when I had put out my candle, my eyes would close so quickly that I had not even time to say “I’m going to sleep.” And half an hour later the thought that it was time to go to sleep would awaken me; I would try to put away the book which, I imagined, was still in my hands, and to blow out the light; I had been thinking all the time, while I was asleep, of what I had just been reading, but my thoughts had run into a channel of their own, until I myself seemed actually to have become the subject of my book: a church, a quartet, the rivalry between François I and Charles V. This impression would persist for some moments after I was awake; it did not disturb my mind, but it lay like scales upon my eyes and prevented them from registering the fact that the candle was no longer burning. Then it would begin to seem unintelligible, as the thoughts of a former existence must be to a reincarnate spirit; the subject of my book would separate itself from me, leaving me free to choose whether I would form part of it or no; and at the same time my sight would return and I would be astonished to find myself in a state of darkness, pleasant and restful enough for the eyes, and even more, perhaps, for my mind, to which it appeared incomprehensible, without a cause, a matter dark indeed._
> _I would ask myself what o’clock it could be; I could hear the whistling of trains, which, now nearer and now farther off, punctuating the distance like the note of a bird in a forest, shewed me in perspective the deserted countryside through which a traveller would be hurrying towards the nearest station: the path that he followed being fixed for ever in his memory by the general excitement due to being in a strange place, to doing unusual things, to the last words of conversation, to farewells exchanged beneath an unfamiliar lamp which echoed still in his ears amid the silence of the night; and to the delightful prospect of being once again at home._
> ...


Is this some sort of Nicholson Baker "extract"?


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> hold on! Wait until I get the invoice. And we now have electronic banking!


aha. OK. I shall stand easy.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

1919028 said:


> Thanks, that'll help.


you have e-mail


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> A la recherche du temps perdu I believe


Thank you. that's what I'm thinking of doing. Not writing boring shoot - that's easy, but have a look for a watch I bought a couple of years ago.


----------



## rvw (4 Jul 2012)

from David Bader, "One Hundred Great Books in Haiku":

_Tea-soaked madeleine - _
_A childhood recalled. I had_
_brownies like that once._

Remind me, and I'll bring it next year for general entertainment.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> from David Bader, "One Hundred Great Books in Haiku":
> 
> _Tea-soaked madeleine - _
> _A childhood recalled. I had_
> ...


 
Simon,I'm sorry to say
that I will not be coming
if this is truesay.


----------



## rvw (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> And, carve this in stone. Non-cyclists do not get lumbered with the cooking and washing up. I may even have a 'no women in the kitchen' rule.


 
I would think there will be enough volunteers for cooking not to have to force/ban anyone or any gender! The rule I'd suggest is "the cook/s of the day doesn't/don't get lumbered with the washing up".

If we shop communally for breakfast (bread, jam, cereals, fruit, coffee, tea) and lunch (bread, cheese, meat, salad, fruit) then those meals won't need communal preparation - we can each grab what we want and clear up after ourselves. Which probably only leaves 5 or 6 meals in the evenings, which is totally manageable. And yes, I'm up for doing one of those (probably with S).


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> FTFY


Ta - must stop rushing these things!


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> I would think there will be enough volunteers for cooking not to have to force/ban anyone or any gender!


 
DZ's No Women Slaving Over The Stove rule is, depending on your point of view, either a radical feminist reordering of domestic space, or a nagging anxiety that Susie might make inroads into the kitchen at DZ Towers...


----------



## Jimmygee (4 Jul 2012)

Mrs Lizzy Gee has looked at the pictures of the gardens of the chateau and wants to spend the week there in the gardens. We will bring her bike as they look quite large!

Non cycling wives/carers/partners will have company. She is thinking of bringing a car so plenty of options would seem to be available; meeting up for lunch etc. I hope Lizzy will join in some of the shorter rides as well.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> read this..
> 
> _For a long time...__and out of a half-visualised succession of oil-lamps, followed by shirts with turned-down collars, would put together by degrees the component parts of my ego. (and so on and so forth for the next sixty pages...)_


Or, more succinctly....


----------



## SaLQ83 (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Chateau le Val is now full - I'll hold you over for Chateau 2


 
GVsam7 and I are definily in for the deposit if that's ok, so can we secure 2 places please DZ?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (4 Jul 2012)

Can I come too please? I promise to be over my fear of hills by the time this comes around, as much for everyone elses sake as mine


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> DZ's No Women Slaving Over The Stove rule is, depending on your point of view, either a radical feminist reordering of domestic space,..


possibly




theclaud said:


> or a nagging anxiety that Susie might make inroads into the kitchen at DZ Towers...


as if...........


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jul 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mmm - when I was 16, I cycled all along the French coast from Deauville to Cherbourg, sometimes wild camping, other times finding a hotel. Wonderful quiet roads. Have to put my thinking cap on....................


 
The thinking cap has done its work. French roads, no English summer weather, beer, bikes, lovely scenery, wine - what's not to like. Put me & Rebecca on the list please. Email sent.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jul 2012)

1919014 said:


> And I had only just got used to Greg as a roomie as well. Now what will I do?


 
Stop being grumpy?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

John E
Susie F +1
Greg C and Helen
Jim G + Liz?
Olaf (+1?)
Rachel W and Stephen
Chris W (+1?)
Stuart G + Diana
Miranda S
Rebecca T
Claudine C
Jenny M
Holly McM
Sonia W
Cate R
Andrij
Martin B
Titus H
Stuart A
Adrian C + Kathy
Martin T
Mark A
Mick D
Michael A
Mark and Gail
Sahar and George
Grahame D + Lizzy
Pamela W
Julie G
Adam B + Rebecca O-B
Gordon P
Martin F
Louise M


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

I'm going to chase Chateau No. 2 today. 

My only regret about not going to Lincolnshire is that it's proving far tougher to get answers from France.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The thinking cap has done its work. French roads, *no English summer weather*, beer, bikes, lovely scenery, wine - what's not to like. Put me & Rebecca on the list please. Email sent.


think Cornwall. It might not be dry.


----------



## StuartG (5 Jul 2012)

May we squeeze in (or change an existing ride for) a FNRttC/Portsmouth (SuperSpeedy?) later this year as a dress rehearsal ... or possibly two (one for StuAff and another for the non-alpinists).


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

StuartG said:


> May we squeeze in (or change an existing ride for) a FNRttC/Portsmouth (SuperSpeedy?) later this year as a dress rehearsal ... or possibly two (one for StuAff and another for the non-alpinists).


you missed the Reading CTC night ride to Portsmouth - account here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reading-night-ride-29-30th-june-2012.105333/ . (Hummerstone was far too far up his own fundament to join in). They're doing another one to Lymington which might go on to Poole on 21st September


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2012)

StuartG said:


> May we squeeze in (or change an existing ride for) a FNRttC/Portsmouth (SuperSpeedy?) later this year as a dress rehearsal ... or possibly two (one for StuAff and another for the non-alpinists).


Self & Hummers are planning one on 21 September. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/21...rsion-from-london-village-to-southsea.105085/ You'd be very welcome, and we won't be rushing...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2012)

I sent you a mail hier, Monsieur, as an 'expression of interest' - zat is how you Eenglish sayit I understands. Obviously I'm not intresting enough for you, MONSIEUR del Zhutjambe!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I sent you a mail hier, Monsieur, as an 'expression of interest' - zat is how you Eenglish sayit I understands. Obviously I'm not intresting enough for you, MONSIEUR del Zhutjambe!


sorry - I simply didn't understand it!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

aaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh Chateau no 2 has just told me that they are expecting another booking for 29th June (their website has it as vacant). Asking about dates earlier in June.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - I simply didn't understand it!


 Excellent!


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> think Cornwall. It might not be dry.


 
Yes, but if it's wet, it's French rain - so much more comforting with that insouciance that exists in all things across le Manche.


----------



## rb58 (5 Jul 2012)

Simon - you have mail....


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

ok

it's now looking like 15th to 22nd June. I'll confirm when I've got news from Chateau no. 1


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2012)

I did talk with the social secretary last night, and there's no way we're going to be able to juggle leave/childcare around this, which saddens me no end. Combine that with the fact that the tour is finishing today at the town where we have free accommodation while I'm in an office in Chiswick, and I'm in a deep funk.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Jul 2012)

((ceepeebee)). Never mind.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2012)

1920212 said:


> The phrase we prefer is "benign summer rain".


When encountered in France the only possible responses are "Claudine, do you fancy a pint?" or "Actually, I think I will have another Calva after all"


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

YIPPEE

Chateau 1 booked. Chateau 2 + Coachhouse and Mews House booked! Requests for funds on Chateau 2 in a few days

I think we can probably take about 60 between the two. At the moment we're on 48.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (5 Jul 2012)

Yay!! I just need to break the news to the boyfriend as I've not actually told him about this yet


----------



## Becs (5 Jul 2012)

do you have any idea when the full balance will be due?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

probably in three further instalments up to April.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

YOU HAVE MAIL


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2012)

I have official permission! YAY!


----------



## clivedb (5 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> YOU HAVE MAIL


 
????? Who has mail?


----------



## Tes (5 Jul 2012)

How do I get myself included in the chateau trip please?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jul 2012)

Tes said:


> How do I get myself included in the chateau trip please?


you send me an e-mail

fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## StuartG (6 Jul 2012)

Ahem, the most vital question of all, not loos, not flatness of countryside nor nearness of the cheese factory - will we have WiFi?
The prospect of the Fridays going dark for a week will decimate CycleChat ...


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jul 2012)

ok - about forty of you have mail!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ok - about forty of you have mail!!!!!!!!!


I've just sent you an e-mail to confirm me as a definite, please!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jul 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I've just sent you an e-mail to confirm me as a definite, please!


cool - I've not got it yet (?why) but I'll put you on the list. If there's the slightest quibbling from any of the people I've just e-mailed, you'll have a place in Chateau Le Mont Epinguet - otherwise it's over to Chateau Le Val with you.


----------



## velovoice (6 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ok - about forty of you have mail!!!!!!!!!


Hmm. Nothing further received in work or personal Inboxes since Thu 05/07/2012 17:24 (that one ended with list of 13 couples) - have I missed something?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jul 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Hmm. Nothing further received in work or personal Inboxes since Thu 05/07/2012 17:24 (that one ended with list of 13 couples) - have I missed something?


yhpm


----------



## velovoice (6 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yhpm


Thanks


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jul 2012)

just six replies so far.................


----------



## StuAff (6 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just six replies so far.................


And at least one deposit


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2012)

Can we sign up for this? We'll send you an e-mail. I appreciate I'm probably in chateau number 2 now, but they both look good. They look wonderful and I don't mind where I am as long as it isn't a tent, a local cave will do.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2012)

StuAff said:


> And at least one deposit


 They have banks in Portsmouth???


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jul 2012)

No quibbles. Money sent


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jul 2012)

I've had a quick look on my phone and will take a proper one tonight and send the money through


----------



## StuAff (6 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> They have banks in Portsmouth???


And they have them in Welling?


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2012)

StuAff said:


> And they have them in Welling?


 Of course we have banks in Welling. How else would the Oompah Loompahs be able to get the money out to frequent the nail shops?


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2012)

Just a quick note for anyone taking a car next year. It's now law in France that you must carry a breathalyser in the car


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (8 Jul 2012)

What's the law about helmets in France? I don't always want to wear mine, especially if it's hot, although it's probably a good idea to take it anyway given that I've not cycled on the other side of the road for almost twenty years.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2012)

I've not had a e-mail since Thursday's.


----------



## AKA Bob (8 Jul 2012)

Deposit sent!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I've not had a e-mail since Thursday's.


that's cos I didn't send you one. Yours will be through in a while. Now sent.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's cos I didn't send you one. Yours will be through in a while. Now sent.


I though you might wait until discrete enquiries were concluded.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Just a quick note for anyone taking a car next year. It's now law in France that you must carry a breathalyser in the car


fortunately for us seeing as we're off there next month), us foreigns get a let-off til the end of November - where does one buy a breathalyser anyway?


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> fortunately for us seeing as we're off there next month), us foreigns get a let-off til the end of November - where does one buy a breathalyser anyway?


 No idea I'm afraid. In the Sunday Times yesterday it implied that although it won't be rigidly enforced until 1st Nov, once it is enforced the Gendarmes will be targetting ferry traffic.


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> the Gendarmes will be targetting ferry traffic.


As they did after the introduction of the law requiring you to have a yellow high-vis jacket in the car for each passenger, ie each car needs to have four of them in case the car is carrying four people. Some of the first to be penalised were ferry passengers.

There is some law in France about cyclists wearing high-vis at all times in urban areas and in cases of poor visibility, but I am unsure of the details, and I ignored it when I was riding there last September, and in any case, with Johnny Foreigner you can never be sure if and when the law will be enforced. I'm sure someone living and riding in France will be along in a minute to correct me. But in any case French supermarkets sell high-viz waistcoats for about two quid.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> As they did after the introduction of the law requiring you to have a yellow high-vis jacket in the car for each passenger, ie each car needs to have four of them in case the car is carrying four people. Some of the first to be penalised were ferry passengers.
> 
> There is some law in France about cyclists wearing high-vis at all times in urban areas and in cases of poor visibility, but I am unsure of the details, and I ignored it when I was riding there last September, and in any case, with Johnny Foreigner you can never be sure if and when the law will be enforced. I'm sure someone living and riding in France will be along in a minute to correct me. But in any case French supermarkets sell high-viz waistcoats for about two quid.


woah - a hi-viz each? we've been to France about 6 times since that came in and each time with just the one hi viz tabard in the car - best grab some from here then....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2012)

Aldi/Lidl in UK sell tabards for a couple of notes too.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Aldi/Lidl in UK sell tabards for a couple of notes too.


we have a whole bunch here that are up for grabs as we're shutting down - anyone want a hi-viz polo shirt?


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2012)

Hi-viz on bikes required only out of town after dark and in poor visibility:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hi-viz-jackets-and-cycling-in-france.29138/#post-570084


> Obligation pour tout cycliste circulant hors agglomération, de nuit ou de jour si visibilité mauvaise , de porter un gilet er rétro-réfléchissant à partir du 1 septembre 2008. L’obligation s’applique aussi au passager éventuel.


 
Halfords will sell you a kit of all required to be legal in France when driving - there are regulations on headlight shades, light bulbs and emergency triangles as well as hi-viz and breathalysers.

But it's a bit early to be worrying about that now - there's still over 11 months to go.


----------



## Gordon P (9 Jul 2012)

> But it's a bit early to be worrying about that now - there's still over 11 months to go.


 Nevertheless I've had a look at ferries, although it looks as though they can only be booked 3 months in advance (note in calendar for mid-March '13). None look timed to be friendly for coming down from London but Portsmouth option best I think.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2012)

Gordon P said:


> Nevertheless I've had a look at ferries


 Me too.... There are two ferries a day from Portsmouth except at the weekend.

I have contacts in the Guildford area (and somewhere in Guildford to offer up for a very small and select group) if there is a desire for an overnighter - although with a 7:30am ferry it might be best to leave earlier than usual, or leave it to the fast lads and lasses.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2012)

Brittany Ferries will release their 2013 schedule at the end of august. They've promised to email me when I can book


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2012)

Can put limited number of folk up in the 'sham overnight if it makes life easier for more northerly types. Premier Inn, beloved of Susie, right opposite the station too.

My thinking is myself and bike will go to Pompey Harbour by train. No restrictions on Pompey bound services from the 'sham The lovely Helen will probs (as in almost certainly) take car; in which there may be some room for cycling types to load limited amounts of luggage though it may have a brommie and or a Circe Helios in it too.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2012)

I'll go by train to Pompey or Poole, and probably have a trailer for the stuff for the ten mile ride to Cherbourg


----------



## StuAff (9 Jul 2012)

Either Portsmouth Harbour or Portsmouth & Southsea will be the best options for those coming by train- the Harbour station is five minutes further at the end of the line, but slightly more straightforward to get a bike out (platforms all on one level, though there is a ramp to negotiate at the front). The town station has the main platforms on an upper level, but there is a lift, and you can get bikes in it.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2012)

I can see us taking a car across, and making a fortnight of it.

There's no mention on the Brittany Ferries' site of a restriction on the number of bike passengers - but it might be worth checking.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jul 2012)

1925977 said:


> Trailer, Colnago?


you just know that DZ will be turning up with a cross-check and attached BOB YAK.... with a colnago rack on the top of it.


(actually, that would be pretty awesome)


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> we have a whole bunch here that are up for grabs as we're shutting down - anyone want a hi-viz polo shirt?


i'd like a high-viz polo shirt - i have one and find it's good for riding a perm solo in this country, and would like another........
YHPM


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> I can see us taking a car across, and making a fortnight of it.
> 
> There's no mention on the Brittany Ferries' site of a restriction on the number of bike passengers - but it might be worth checking.


I'm attempting to check........


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jul 2012)

there is a railway line from Caen to Cherbourg and a station near Brix, so portsmouth-caen might be an option. 
I might ride down from Calais and do it either as a 400k DIY audax perm in one go - which is unlikely as I'll be hardly able to ride a bike for the rest of the week - or as two days each of 200k. the best option looks like the fast ferry which I've used in the past and was good but i suspect more expensive.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> there is a railway line from Caen to Cherbourg and a station near Brix, so portsmouth-caen might be an option.
> .


http://telechargement.ter-sncf.com/...s_V2_du_8_juil_au_8_déc_2012_tcm-14-15261.pdf


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> But it's a bit early to be worrying about that now - there's still over 11 months to go.


 
indeed. 11 months of worry, planning, unplanning, deciding on the colour of valve caps, how many inner tubes to take, which hat to wear, how many pairs of socks, how to get there, how to get back, how much toothpaste should i take, which shoes to wear, which bags to take it in, have i packed too much/not enough/the wrong stuff, should i change the saddle, will greg want to be all-up man, is adrian packing multi-coloured plastic bags for his feet, should i bring my sandals and can i wear them with dark socks, and so on ad nauseum, i think you'll find 11 months is nowhere near enough time. i mean, we're already on 11 pages and haven't even booked chateau number one yet....at this rate The Fridays club will warrant an entire forum all to itself.

And as for getting there (more angst!) for example, it seems on a Saturday the 1.59pm train from Caen goes to Valognes arriving at 2.55pm and costs E16.70 single, it's 11k to Valognes from Brix. So if the Cherbourg ferries are too pricey or not an option, going to Caen might be.And there is a Formula One hotel in Cherbourg so arriving by ferry the day before and staying a night there might be a reasonable option. Looks like getting there will be pretty simple.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2012)

As an aside we now have 11 for Chateau Le Val. 

Greg you will have an e-mail presently


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2012)

Trust an architect to do something in Brix. There's mortar that than meets the ail.


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jul 2012)

for those with time to spare, a trip to google maps and a pootle around the roads near brix is a wonderful antidote to a monday in the office. i do appreciate the sun was shining when the google streetview car was there, so it looks pretty good, but those roads look fantastic. good tarmac, pretty views, it's all there. dribble dribble.
oh, and if Frank was coming, he'd be delighted to hear there's a bus stop nearby, one with walls and a roof, as well.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> indeed. 11 months of worry, planning, unplanning, *deciding on the colour of valve caps*, how many inner tubes to take, which hat to wear, how many pairs of socks, how to get there, how to get back, how much toothpaste should i take, which shoes to wear, which bags to take it in, have i packed too much/not enough/the wrong stuff, should i change the saddle, will greg want to be all-up man, is adrian packing multi-coloured plastic bags for his feet, should i bring my sandals and can i wear them with dark socks, and so on ad nauseum, i think you'll find 11 months is nowhere near enough time.


 
This is very true. Such is the dedication of the FNRttC team, that I've offered a choice of transparent, yellow or black replacement valve caps in the past, after dealing with tyre related incidents. Whilst I could never be accused of being a dedicated follower of fashion, I can appreciate the aesthetics of trying to ensure a tyre/bike/clothing ensemble doesn't clash too much.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (9 Jul 2012)

Never mind all that, I'm already wondering whether to take a helmet and/or hair straightners. I look frightful with helmet hair at the best of times but it would be a but much to inflict it on you all for an entire week.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (9 Jul 2012)

I'd considered that too but my giant moon face needs the hair.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> As an aside we now have 11 for Chateau Le Val.
> 
> *Greg you will have an e-mail presently*


Really? I don't seem to have done.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Really? I don't seem to have done.


I had to rescue the last couple of Leggograms from Google's spamtrap ...


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2012)

StuartG said:


> I had to rescue the last couple of Leggograms from Google's spamtrap ...


There's a touch of the Stanley Unwin about that comment, Stuart.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

Obviously getting far too much ahead of myself here but:
for those contemplating the 16k (10 mile) ride from the boat at Cherbourg to chateau number one, there is a route on ridewithgps here:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1414014
you should be able to see it. Following the main road out of Cherbourg southwards is 16.k with a climb from 6m about sea level to 169m above sea level in the 3k after the 4.5k mark. But this route is a bit shorter at 15.2k and the gradients are much more gentle, with a climb from 14m to 156m over the 5k after the 4.5k mark, mostly on tiny country lanes.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

oh, and the nearest big supermarket is in Valognes, about 8k away. I can see much laughter over bikes laden with bread, beer, etc etc etc. How will Dellzeqq carry 40 croissants on a Colnago?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> oh, and the nearest big supermarket is in Valognes, about 8k away. I can see much laughter over bikes laden with bread, beer, etc etc etc. How will Dellzeqq carry 40 croissants on a Colnago?


 
In a wicker basket, complete with strings of onions and garlic around his neck. Can we get him a beret with his name embroidered across the front too? Or maybe a navy and white striped jersey?


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

what, like this you mean?


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

le premier Tour Vendredi Nuit Françaises à la Mer a rencontré près de la Tour Eiffel. La vie de Claudine et Adrian ne serait jamais le même.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jul 2012)

And did you believe them when you were told there was no pere noel?


----------



## Mice (10 Jul 2012)

1927981 said:


> I can remember French onion sellers when I was a child. It was only many years later that I learned they had a van to bring sufficient onions from France and rode around on the bike each day.


 
Did they look like this:








Mice


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jul 2012)

Mice said:


> Did they look like this:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/iTnzSsy4z-cGwp1T9M5naDrIx4KnNxTyslv-gZeRPjA?feat=directlink
> 
> ...


 
I just snorted tea out my nose at that


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

So who is in charge of the mass order for berets? Oh dear. Already we sink into farce. Still a year to go. Ulp.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

1928163 said:


> I have berets


purchased where?


----------



## marinyork (10 Jul 2012)

Do we have to bring a miniature trumpet to amuse a difficult child and a peasant's outfit to blend in?


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jul 2012)

I think a Robin Hood outfit will do the trick. And perhaps we could send a postcard: here's looking at you, from all the boys in the firing squad.........


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

marinyork said:


> Do we have to bring a miniature trumpet to amuse a difficult child and a peasant's outfit to blend in?


Does a trumpet keep Adrian amused for long?


----------



## Mice (10 Jul 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I just snorted tea out my nose at that


 
Sorry about that ABV!! It did have a  warning....maybe I should have put a few more! Glad it made you smile though. (And now the lovely Shaun Mr Admin has put it in as an image rather than a link!)

Mice


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (11 Jul 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> So who is in charge of the mass order for berets?


 
It has to be Hatler of course! The clue is in the name.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jul 2012)

I have three berets. Actually four if you include the Aged P's red one. (Which I would not profane by wearing it)


----------



## marinyork (11 Jul 2012)

Dellzeqq, I know you've been bombarded with e-mails the last few days, but I've not got an e-mail back about Chateau le Val yet other than the general one sent to everyone on Sunday night. Apologies if you're still sorting that out and it is premature.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2012)

It's decision time - I'll write to you tonight


----------



## marinyork (11 Jul 2012)

Ah, thanks very much.


----------



## marinyork (12 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Can put limited number of folk up in the 'sham overnight if it makes life easier for more northerly types. Premier Inn, beloved of Susie, right opposite the station too.
> 
> My thinking is myself and bike will go to Pompey Harbour by train. No restrictions on Pompey bound services from the 'sham The lovely Helen will probs (as in almost certainly) take car; in which there may be some room for cycling types to load limited amounts of luggage though it may have a brommie and or a Circe Helios in it too.


 
Actually if I get in one of the satellite dwellings which I hope to do, it probably helps me a great deal. It's about 4hrs down there + a little bit at this end so much better done on the Friday night. Not horrific, but it would make life quite a bit easier.

Thanks very much for the offer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2012)

marinyork said:


> Actually if I get in one of the satellite dwellings which I hope to do, it probably helps me a great deal. It's about 4hrs down there + a little bit at this end so much better done on the Friday night. Not horrific, but it would make life quite a bit easier.
> 
> Thanks very much for the offer.


Marinyork has dibbed the bed in the study.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jul 2012)

Any updates at all?


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'll go by train to Pompey or Poole, and probably have a trailer for the stuff for the ten mile ride to Cherbourg


Dellzeqq sir, have you thought about a fifteen quid courier bag from Brixton Cycles? You could easily get enough clothing in there for one person for a week, I reckon.





obviously you'd need to buy two, as Agent Hilda would want one for her kit, n'est ce pas? But much cheaper than a trailer.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Jul 2012)

I have bought the IGN 1:100,000 map of the area, as there is only a year to go and already I am looking at possible routes. I could be persuaded to photocopy the map around our area, perhaps in colour, and post it to friends who might also want to look at maps. An A3 photocopied sheet would cover most of the area. Just sayin' like.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

marinyork said:


> Any updates at all?


almost

I don't have access to my own computer this afternoon, but I believe we now have rooms booked for everybody, and a camping space for John E

Give me a couple of days if you will.........


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2012)

Mmmmartin - I suspect we've had the map for a couple of years, but have been too cool to think about looking.....

Until now (imagine sounds of scrabbling in the box marked "France 1:100,000").


----------



## ianmac62 (24 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> ... imagine sounds of scrabbling in the box marked "France 1:100,000".



I have old maps of France in my loft but haven't taken to the level of putting them in different boxes for different scales. And I thought I was organised! 

Sent from my armchair.


----------



## rvw (25 Jul 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I have old maps of France in my loft but haven't taken to the level of putting them in different boxes for different scales. And I thought I was organised!
> 
> Sent from my armchair.


You do know srw is married to an accountant, don't you?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jul 2012)

okeydokey - the accommodation is sorted (one or two of you have e-mails). If you're staying in the chateau and you haven't dropped me fifty quid please get in touch. I owe fifty quid to those of you who booked for the chateau and then moved in to a gite

We have the chateau, the mews house, the carriage house, a tent pitch in the grounds of the chateau, and two gites (a six person and a five person) about 5km away. There are 53 or 54 of us in total. 

I'll be writing to you in the autumn about travel


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> okeydokey - the accommodation is sorted (one or two of you have e-mails). If you're staying in the chateau and you haven't dropped me fifty quid please get in touch. I owe fifty quid to those of you who booked for the chateau and then moved in to a gite
> 
> We have the chateau, the mews house, the carriage house, a tent pitch in the grounds of the chateau, and two gites (a six person and a five person) about 5km away. There are 53 or 54 of us in total.
> 
> *I'll be writing to you in the autumn about travel*


And about food, bicycle 'offs' and Autumn - "Eats, Chutes and Leaves" (always Truss User10571)


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Jul 2012)

I may be a little excited. Already.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jul 2012)

I have been excited for a long time. And I think about this every day.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2012)

I'm definitely excited!!


----------



## marinyork (26 Jul 2012)

Woo!

Silly question. Is chateau shard the main house and and some kind of word I'm not aware of or one of the gites? Ah shard may be a typo or the language darn south. I understand. D'oh.


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2012)

To save me looking back through the thread, are we still talking 15-22 June for this jaunt?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2012)

yes indeed


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2012)

Thanks DZ.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2012)

no worries TC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

get a room


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Sep 2012)

just back from 10 days in Normandy, I found out one major thing, I doubt there's more than 100m of flat road in the whole region. Blooming marvellous riding though - we were over the other side of Caen from where you're off to and the lanes were endless (yes, I did nearly get totalled by a 17 tonner going the other way on one of them - he left me about 3 foot of space in the road after barrelling round a bend, but hey, would have been a lot worse in a car...)

I do have a michelin green guide for Normandy though if anyone wants a lend - I think Whitstable's the next ride I'll be able to do so can bring it along, though I will be out and about in the week a lot more in a couple of weeks seeing as work are sending me to see out my notice in the garden


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2012)

Flat roads? No fun there


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> just back from 10 days in Normandy, I found out one major thing, I doubt there's more than 100m of flat road in the whole region. Blooming marvellous riding though - we were over the other side of Caen from where you're off to and the lanes were endless (yes, I did nearly get totalled by a 17 tonner going the other way on one of them - he left me about 3 foot of space in the road after barrelling round a bend, but hey, would have been a lot worse in a car...)
> 
> I do have a michelin green guide for Normandy though if anyone wants a lend - I think Whitstable's the next ride I'll be able to do so can bring it along, though I will be out and about in the week a lot more in a couple of weeks seeing as work are *sending me to see out my notice in the garden*


You're the second person I've heard of in the last two weeks who is being put on gardening leave. It's my life's ambition to get gardening leave. I've been trying for 24 years and was starting to think it was just a myth! Now I can't decide whether it was worse when I thought it didn't exist or now knowing that I just seem unable to achieve it.


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> You're the second person I've heard of in the last two weeks who is being put on gardening leave. It's my life's ambition to get gardening leave. I've been trying for 24 years and was starting to think it was just a myth! Now I can't decide whether it was worse when I thought it didn't exist or now knowing that I just seem unable to achieve it.


It'll only be a couple of weeks I think as my finish date is the end of the month, but I got tipped the wink while I was away that they may just send me off at the end of this week or next, which is nice, as I've been horribly off the bike lately. A good couple of weeks warm-up for a few days in Holland is just what's required.


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> a few days in Holland


am just back from a week there,thoroughly recommended, the riding there is flat but a lot harder than anyone imagines as when you enjoy a long day with the wind behind you and then turn for home you are faced with a good couple of hours into a stiff wind which is just like riding up a hill for hours. If you want my recommendations PM me. I was in the southwest.


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Sep 2012)

lovely ta, we're kind of re-treading old ground - heading up the LF1 and then cutting across to Bodegraven for a beer festival on day 1, then across Rotterdam to Hoek on day 2, hopefully not getting the block headwind we got on our last day last year, which made the run for the ferry rather arduous.

The LF1 really is my idea of cycling heaven though, beautifully rolling with some great views.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2012)

2046796 said:


> Who, if anyone, would be interested in kicking off with the overnight ferry to Caen on Friday 14th and a130 ish km ride from there?


And riding down to Portsmouth?


----------



## mistral (18 Sep 2012)

2046796 said:


> Who, if anyone, would be interested in kicking off with the overnight ferry to Caen on Friday 14th and a130 ish km ride from there?


I'm a possible


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Sep 2012)

I'd like to sign up sir *prays for speedy little legs to make an appearance that night*.

Edit: Runs off to check have booked 14th as holiday also..........


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2012)

2046796 said:


> Who, if anyone, would be interested in kicking off with the overnight ferry to Caen on Friday 14th and a130 ish km ride from there?


 We are thinking of taking that ferry in the car so could carry (some) luggage - but you'll have to take it through customs yourselves!

I might think about trying to negotiate a pass myself - which would give more room in the car for luggage.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Sep 2012)

I'm planning on the Friday evening train to Portsmouth and an overnight hotel near the port, then a spiffing breakfast and the morning fast ferry to Cherbourg arriving about lunchtime and the one hour ride in sunshine to the chateau. This might be interrupted by a long luncheon with added wine with chums in Cherbourg. 

The return is a similar sort of operation with the added possibility of a splendid long luncheon, possibly with added wine, in Cherbourg with chums.

I did look at going to on the ferry from Portsmouth to Caen and then riding 130k but decided to go on the ferry from Portsmouth to Cherbourg and riding 15k.

I had also considered riding overnight and being shattered for the first day or so but went for the enjoyment option. And LonJog taught me everything I ever wanted to know about riding in torrential rain into the teeth of a gale, thanks. (Not to mention That Brighton Ride when we came off Ditchling in pouring rain with sheets of water on the road. But I digress and Adrian will be along in a minute to tell me off.)


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

okeydokey - if anybody's reading this and hasn't responded to my e-mails about the ferry crossings..............do so now! I can bet a discount if we hurry, but I need to know who's doing what.

There may be space to and from London in a people carrier, if you're interested


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2012)

2047075 said:


> I have booked P'smouth - Caen out 22:45 14/06 and Cherbourg - Caen in 17:00 22/06 both as man with bike.
> I also have a cabin for the overnight out for which I could accept applications for the surplus capacity.


I will probably book on those. Well, I say probably. What will happen is that I will dither and then end up with plan B which is to cycle down from Le Havre probably. But Plan A is definitely, definitely to book on the P - Caen ferries.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> okeydokey - if anybody's reading this and hasn't responded to my e-mails about the ferry crossings..............do so now! I can bet a discount if we hurry, but I need to know who's doing what.
> 
> There may be space to and from London in a people carrier, if you're interested


 
People carrier - me if not too late.


----------



## mistral (18 Sep 2012)

2047123 said:


> One cabin space subcontracted to Mick Mistral, two remaining.


Tickets booked


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Sep 2012)

I've gone for the 'Adrian variation'
Adrian, PM sent.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2012)

All this talk of berths suggests you're not going to be using the patented Martint235 and DavyWalnuts (C) method of crossing the channel then?


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> All this talk of berths suggests you're not going to be using the patented Martint235 and DavyWalnuts (C) method of crossing the channel then?


Having crossed the channel both with and without a cabin, I suggest you speak nicely to Adrian.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Sep 2012)

Aside away, you are the Rowley Birkin of CC.


----------



## rvw (19 Sep 2012)

It is looking very likely - as per srw's post earlier - that we'll also get the Friday overnight ferry - we were dithering about extending the holiday either before or after, and it turns out that the week before doesn't work. So we can offer some luggage space. Whether S will get a pass to cycle is still to be negotiated, so how much space there will be is uncertain.


----------



## clivedb (20 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> okeydokey - if anybody's reading this and hasn't responded to my e-mails about the ferry crossings..............do so now! I can bet a discount if we hurry, but I need to know who's doing what.
> 
> There may be space to and from London in a people carrier, if you're interested


 
Is it too late? Neither Marilyn or I have received emails.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Sep 2012)

Merely an irrelvant bump to remind us all of next year's highlight.

On the Brighton ride about 4am I was told by somebody - not sure who but it might have been Agent Hilda - that 50 of us are in the chateau. What larks! I am guessing the baker might, as is often the case in rural France, deliver bread by van in the morning, so I am volunteering Adrian to get up early and deal with the delivery of 50 assorted baguettes. As for the evenings, the website says there are numerous restaurants nearby, including this: "An evening at the village butcher's bar - a brilliant, informal 4 course meal usually cooked over a fire - for €10 including wine and cider." I expect it'll cost more than that as the financial policies followed by various French governments means there has been quite a bit of inflation in recent years. Am looking forward to this more as each week passes.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Sep 2012)

ulp


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Sep 2012)

Isn't there a lady from the village who comes in to clean the loos?


----------



## Gordon P (19 Oct 2012)

Is there an update on a group deal for the ferry or do we go ahead & book?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2012)

it's ground to a halt. I'm surprised by the lack of replies. My best advice is to book.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Oct 2012)

Simon you haz email(s) from me.

Having finally read up on the chosen location. It sounds a tad nice. I plan on doing a little running whilst there - at the moment anyway and I feel I should give red wine another try as I don't like it very much.

So. Drinking, running, eating and cycling. A week of bliss!


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's ground to a halt. I'm surprised by the lack of replies. My best advice is to book.


Ages ago I had a conversation on the phone with Brittany Ferries and the lady was very helpful and said they could cope with loads of bikes in a single booking, this was for the fast ferry catamaran from Portsmouth to Cherbourg. I could revisit that conversation if needed?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2012)

we simply didn't come close to getting sufficient people to get a discount. Sorry, but I think it's down to individuals


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2012)

I have booked the fast catarmaran from Pompey at 9am to Cherbourg, arriving 1pm their time. Also 5pm return the following Saturday arriving 7pm in Dear Old Blighty. £85 return.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2012)

I have taken on board Gordon P's helpful suggestion and booked for £26 a room in the Travelodge for the night of Friday June 14. I dislike Travelodges intensely but the attraction of a short ride to the catarmaran/boaty/thingy cannot be denied.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Oct 2012)

I've followed mmmmartin's example and (a) have booked the 0900 Portsmouth to Cherbourg crossing on the 15th, and the 1700 Cherbourg to Portsmouth crossing on the 22nd, at £85; and (b) booked a room in the Travelodge - and actually I quite like them - on Friday 14th but at £19! 

Travelodge have just started a "sale" for next April, May & June.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the head up on the Travelodge sale. I'm trying to book a room but _someone_ has taken my credit cards out with them so I'm hoping that the room's still available tomorrow and I'll do the 9am and 5pm ferry at the same time.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'm trying to book a room but _someone_ has taken my credit cards out with them ...


Travelodge charge extra for booking with a credit card; no extra charge for debit card.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (25 Oct 2012)

I must have missed that bit when I tried to book. Unfortunately I'm missing my debit card too as himself has borrowed my oystercard for the night and I keep everything together.

At least it stops me from going nuts on payday


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Oct 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> but at £19!
> Travelodge have just started a "sale" for next April, May & June.


Sometimes life is a complete bitch


----------



## rvw (25 Oct 2012)

We are heading over a week earlier (various meetings having sorted themselves out better than we had hoped) so won't see folk on the way out - but we are on the 5pm ferry back.


----------



## Gordon P (25 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Sometimes life is a complete bitch


It certainly is!


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Oct 2012)

Smug bastards are banned from this trip, as of now........


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (26 Oct 2012)

£196 later and I now have a Travelodge for the 14th and on the 9am boat out and 5pm boat back 

I just hope the hotel lets us keep the bikes in the room rather than leave them locked outside.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Oct 2012)

Do you think when travelodge say on their website:
"Important information

Please be aware that Portsmouth is a popular destination for groups of young adults and groups for local sporting events at the weekend and all reasonable measures are taken to control any of these groups that stay with us."

they might be referring to us?


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Oct 2012)

I've just had an e-mail from Travelodge saying that their sale (for rooms between April and June) is ending. Today or tomorrow might be the time to book a room at the Portsmouth Travelodge if you haven't done so already.

On the other hand, Travelodge sales are a bit like buses - another one will be along shortly.


----------



## StuAff (27 Nov 2012)

The Portsmouth Travelodge may be handy for the ferry port, but the reviews that Trip Advisor has are very, very, very bad indeed. There's an Ibis in the city centre (and not much further for the ferry, really), worth a bit extra. 

In other news: got the confirmation of my first three weeks' leave allocation today. Got 16th June, so I'm in. Ferry (Saturday morning, was tempting to join the Caen-Cherbourg ride, but...) now booked.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Nov 2012)

Return ferry (Portsmouth/Cherbourg) and hotel now booked. Stu, I hope you are right about the IBIS.


----------



## StuAff (28 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Return ferry (Portsmouth/Cherbourg) and hotel now booked. Stu, I hope you are right about the IBIS.


http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...outh_Centre-Portsmouth_Hampshire_England.html Sounded reasonably complimentary on the whole. I've stayed in a few & they've always been OK.


----------



## mistral (28 Nov 2012)

2177649 said:


> It's only one night, what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## StuAff (28 Nov 2012)

2177699 said:


> Oh I'm sure it could be worse than that, this is in Portsmouth after all.


Oi! Enough already!!!


----------



## StuAff (28 Nov 2012)

2177720 said:


> Have I ever told you that I spent three years in S**********n?


OK, that's worse.....


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2012)

StuAff said:


> OK, that's worse.....


Worse than Portsmouth? Surely not! I would have thought the lower circles of hell were preferable?


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

Guys you are NOT helping!


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

The IBIS reviews were slightly less worrying than the Travelodge reviews but I'm still a bit nervous about staying there. Hopefully I'll be too tired to care in June.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

La, la, la I'm not listening to you.......................


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2012)

Let's face it you're staying in Portsmouth, how high can your expectations be? I'm aiming to get to the port with about 10 mins to spare


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Nov 2012)

It never occured to me to check the reviews of the Travelodge. They're prefab hotels by numbers and all much of a muchness so how bad can it be?


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> It never occured to me to check the reviews of the Travelodge. They're prefab hotels by numbers and all much of a muchness so how bad can it be?


 
'Zactly. Travelodges are never very exciting, but they are clean and you can take your bike into your room.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

I've been assured by the hotel they have a secure luggage room the bike can stay in as they handle cyclists all the time. We will see.


----------



## srw (29 Nov 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> It never occured to me to check the reviews of the Travelodge. They're prefab hotels by numbers and all much of a muchness so how bad can it be?


 If memory serves, the bad reviews were partly the bog-standard complaints about cheap hotels and partly complaints about other guests - parties of pissed-up yoof rampaging about the place after getting back from the fleshpits of a naval port before getting a ferry.


----------



## CharlieB (29 Nov 2012)

Earplugs.


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Nov 2012)

Spent last night in a Travelodge in central Edinburgh (Waterloo Place at the Waverley Station end of Princes Street if anyone knows the area) and it was perfect.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Nov 2012)

srw said:


> parties of ****ed-up yoof rampaging about the place after getting back from the fleshpits of a naval port before getting a ferry.


I suspect a large-calibre conversation might persuade them to calm down.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

You could have told me all this BEFORE I booked the IBIS! 

I'm going to assume the IBIS and Travelodge are twins, separated at birth. If I'm wrong I'll be asleep on the ferry going over.


----------



## AKA Bob (29 Nov 2012)

9am Portsmouth Ferry booked but have decided to travel down on the morning rather than sample the high jinx in the Ibis!


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2012)

Coward!


----------



## StuAff (29 Nov 2012)

You'll need a (very) early start Titus- check in time is minimum 45 minutes before departure. If you're not driving, that means a train arriving in Pompey 8ish. And all the ones down for that time are slow.


----------



## AKA Bob (30 Nov 2012)

I am being decadent and taking my car! Driving down shouldn't be too much of a problem at that time in the morning! Before you ask the spare seat has already been nabbed! Though with a rear bike rack it might be possible to have a third occupant as long as Brittany Ferries is willing to change the booking?


----------



## StuartG (30 Nov 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> I am being decadent and taking my car! Driving down shouldn't be too much of a problem at that time in the morning! Before you ask the spare seat has already been nabbed! Though with a rear bike rack it might be possible to have a third occupant as long as Brittany Ferries is willing to change the booking?


Any chance of you taking a bag for us as we will be cycling ... ?


----------



## AKA Bob (30 Nov 2012)

There might be a lucrative sideline here!


----------



## StuartG (30 Nov 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> There might be a lucrative sideline here!


Bonus if you tell the nice policeman you packed the bag yourself


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Dec 2012)

I thought, here in the dog days in winter and the dark and incessant rain, I would unashamedly bump this thread, to remind you all that we have this to look forward to. 

That's all.


----------



## clivedb (20 Jan 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I thought, here in the dog days in winter and the dark and incessant rain, I would unashamedly bump this thread, to remind you all that we have this to look forward to.
> 
> That's all.


Yes, that's all good and well, but is it too early to consider Yorkshire as the 2014 destination?


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2013)

clivedb said:


> Yes, that's all good and well, but is it too early to consider Yorkshire as the 2014 destination?


 
I'm already considering a little tour up north.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Jan 2013)

clivedb said:


> Is it too early to consider Yorkshire as the 2014 destination?


1066 was too early to do that. Yorkshire is oop north. It's grim oop north.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> 1066 was too early to do that. Yorkshire is oop north. It's grim oop north.


Nope. Yorkshire is lovely.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2013)

As a Lancastrian, I have to state the obvious. It's Yorkshire, it's always too early to go there


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

Gah! I've just had an email and a voicemail from Brittany Ferries to inform me that they've changed the outbound route and therefore my ticket and I'm being shoved on to the 0700 ferry from Portsmouth to Le Havre but still returning Cherbourg-Portsmouth. I believe there's quite a few of us sailing to France on the same ferry so keep an eye on your inboxes!


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the warning ABV. I've received nothing as yet.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

I've also noticed that they've changed the return ferry time so instead of leaving Cherbourg at 5pm I now leave at 8.45 and don't get into Portsmouth until 10.45 and will be back in London at god knows what time. I'm absolutely farking livid about this.


----------



## Michael Adu (6 Feb 2013)

Hi all 
Brittany ferries have moved their Cherbourg crossing to 4pm and moved all passengers and me-self to this crossing
Depart: Sat 15 June 2013
Portsmouth 07:00 - Le Havre 11:45 03h 45m*. Le harve is about 200k from Cherbourg 
What are peeps doing ? Or theirs the later crossing at 4 pm ?


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

Michael Adu said:


> Hi all
> Brittany ferries have moved their Cherbourg crossing to 4pm and moved all passengers and me-self to this crossing
> Depart: Sat 15 June 2013
> Portsmouth 07:00 - Le Havre 11:45 03h 45m*. Le harve is about 200k from Cherbourg
> What are peeps doing ? Or theirs the later crossing at 4 pm ?


Yup, I'm now on the 4 pm sailing....It was 9am!!
Coming back- was 5pm, now 8.45!

F***ing annoying. Surely they must be able to have a booking system that dishes out the right times.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

I'll need to call them later and see if I can squeeze onto the 4pm one too. There's not a hope in hell of me riding 200k to the right place, or even the wrong one given my map reading skills


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Feb 2013)

Mine has also changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back. Party in Portsmouth anyone? 

Bother. Just remembered my hotel booking for Friday night. No doubt I'll need one for the Sunday night too.


----------



## Michael Adu (6 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> Yup, I'm now on the 4 pm sailing....It was 9am!!
> Coming back- was 5pm, now 8.45!
> 
> F***ing annoying. Surely they must be able to have a booking system that dishes out the right times.



Yes agreed now my times are the same as yours as they have now rescheduled the times for both crossing 

I suppose that's works for me I don't have to stay overnight at Portsmouth I can get a train down that day !


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

Completely off topic but how's the house move going TMN? Are you in the new place yet?


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> Coincidentally I've just been talking to Brittany Ferries to update my bookings to my new address, so I asked about this. Apparently it is because they are introducing a new high-speed route now, the one to Le Havre. The woman I spoke to was very helpful and said that people should ring up to talk about rescheduling. If the company put ticket holders on a different sailing that is more expensive they will honour the original price, and if it's cheaper there will be a refund.


Just had a call myself from BR. Better to ring for amendments rather than use the website, she said, to make sure there's no charge.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

2297410 said:


> That's what I like to see, a positive attitude.


Indeed. I'll be sticking with the local option. Going to Poole for an 8am sailing doesn't appeal.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Mine has also changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back. Party in Portsmouth anyone?
> 
> Bother. Just remembered my hotel booking for Friday night. No doubt I'll need one for the Sunday night too.


 
PARTY!!!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Feb 2013)

Travelodge this time?


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Feb 2013)

I like the way you think TMN. I'll call the IBIS later


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> PARTY!!!!!


 
At your house? Why, that's very kind of you to offer


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

Yep, me too! Out of the blue "Steve" at Brittany Ferries has just rung me. Portsmouth-to-Cherbourg on 15th now 1600-2000; and Cherbourg-to-Portsmouth on 22nd now 2045-2245.

Bugger!

He offered me the morning crossing to Le Havre but that's clearly over 200 k to Brix so no good to me.

He also offered me the morning crossing from Poole to Cherbourg. But I've booked the cheap Travelodge in Portsmouth for the Friday night.

Returning from Cherbourg, it makes little difference. Arrive Portsmouth 2245 or Poole 2200.

So arriving in Brix late on the 15th might be my only option.

The Travelodges near Poole are more expensive (Bournemouth sea-front) and further from the terminal.

Arriving back in Portsmouth at 2245 is going to require use of that cheap Travelodge for that night again.

Bugger!


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Mine has also changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back. Party in Portsmouth anyone?
> 
> Bother. Just remembered my hotel booking for Friday night. No doubt I'll need one for the Sunday night too.



Ditto, so party seems good. We can start in the bar of the Normandie Express!


----------



## StuartG (6 Feb 2013)

Makes for a (very) relaxed Saturday afternoon in Pompey! Only real issue is the late arrival (8pm) in Cherbourg which means probably after 9pm at the Chateau. Of course it will still be light!

Will there be an advance guard to secure the fort and have supper ready


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Feb 2013)

Lovely Graham from the ferry booking place has put me on the 4pm sailing from Portsmouth and I'm still on the 2045 coming back the way. I can't move the Travelodge booking as there's no availability so it looks like I'll be spending the Friday night and Saturday afternoon in Portsmouth and then either getting a hotel for the week after or chancing my arm and legging it from the boat to the train back to London.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> chancing my arm and legging it from the boat to the train back to London.


 
Don't. There's no London train that late. Last one stops at Guildford.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Lovely Graham from the ferry booking place has put me on the 4pm sailing from Portsmouth and I'm still on the 2045 coming back the way. I can't move the Travelodge booking as there's no availability so it looks like I'll be spending the Friday night and Saturday afternoon in Portsmouth and then ... getting a hotel for the week after ...



Me too.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Feb 2013)

Moi aussi. Vraiment, ainsi nous sommes tous dans le même batêau.


----------



## Michael Adu (6 Feb 2013)

Party in Portsmouth on the leg home then and a day off work to recover !


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Moi aussi. Vraiment, ainsi nous sommes tous dans le même batêau.



Bien sûr. Quelle fromage!


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Feb 2013)

Ibis Portsmouth Centre is mine for the outward journey. Just booked Travelodge for the return.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Ibis Portsmouth Centre is mine for the outward journey. Just booked Travelodge for the return.



I'm in Travelodge for the outward journey, at £19. They want £51 for the return. Might wait for their next "sale".

With Saturday 15th to spend in Pompey, I might explore, on bike, the Gosport Bus Rapid Transit system. Interesting article in "AtoB" magazine that postman delivered today.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Feb 2013)

2297772 said:


> There are two Ibis, or is that Ibii, in Portsmouth.


I think it's 'i' if the singular ends in us, e.g.radii, cacti, loci, etc.
It might be Ibum, though.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Feb 2013)

CharlieB said:


> I think it's 'i' if the singular ends in us, e.g.radii, cacti, loci, etc.
> It might be Ibum, though.



A (classical) scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Feb 2013)

Meme bateau pour moi aussi, alors. Tante pis.

I can stay on Friday night in the Travelodge (nice cheap and early booking cannot be cancelled) and I was hoping to have a look round The Victory and the dockyard anyway, so I could do that to use up Saturday, and we'd need to be at the dockyard by about 3pm anyway as they often load bikes first on to ferries. So that is not much of a pain. Brittany Ferry boats are the best of the bunch, certainly the St Malo crossing in September 2011 was great. So I can live with the going over bit, and Dellzeqq and the others can open up the chateau. It'll be 9pm to 9.30pm arrival at the chateau

Coming back is a pain, although I suppose we could double up in the Travelodge or Ibis for the Saturday night on arrival so the cost will be about the same as it is on the way out, albeit we'll not be doubled up. TBH, it's either the Travelodge/Ibis or ride home from Portsmouth which for me is 115k or 6 hours. While I will be in training for LEL at that time and will be A Struggling Pensioner, I'd rather pay up than suffer. 

I'll have a think and talk to them on the phone tomorrow. I guess any suggestion that they compensate me for this is a waste of breath. 

One thought that I am pondering is asking for the ferry deposit back, and because I won't be at work by then (see reference to Struggling Pensioner, above) is going there and back by means of a rather pleasant and relaxing bike ride, via either Dieppe (200k DIY audax) or (in extremis) Calais (440k DIY audax but probably not this because I'm not totally tonto - could do a back-to-back 200k on each day).

So if someone wants to buy my Friday night in an exciting Portsmouth Travelodge June 14 for £26, they can have it. Equally, if anyone wants to ride across France on a bike with me..............oh, hang on, we'll be doing that anyway won't we?


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> Ibum my arse - it's Ibises


Please! There might be laydeeez reading this thread!


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Feb 2013)

Ibis budget in Pompey is £34 on the way back, could get two in the room.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> I'm in Travelodge for the outward journey, at £19. They want £51 for the return. Might wait for their next "sale".
> 
> With Saturday 15th to spend in Pompey, I might explore, on bike, the Gosport Bus Rapid Transit system. Interesting article in "AtoB" magazine that postman delivered today.


It's a bus lane built on a disused railway line. And it's in Gosport. Seriously, explore somewhere else, there's some lovely riding country round here.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

2298726 said:


> You almost manage to make it sound a bit dull.


Almost?


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

2298745 said:


> No one from Brittany Ferries has contacted me. I am feeling a bit unloved and left out.


No change to the Caen sailings, AFAIK.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

2298756 said:


> Cherbourg - Port Smouth for the way back though.


Indeed. Just the one change needed though, at least.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Feb 2013)

ABV, did you manage to get your travel changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (7 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> ABV, did you manage to get your travel changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back?


 
I did and now have to find another hotel for the night we arrive back. I don't have enough space in my head for all this at the moment (I'm *still* buying this bloody flat!) so I'm going to leave it until the end of the month and deal with it then and I'll book the cattery for Zoe at the same time.


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Mine has also changed to the 4pm out and 2045 back. *Party in Portsmouth anyone?*
> 
> Bother. Just remembered my hotel booking for Friday night. No doubt I'll need one for the Sunday night too.


 
Travelodge don't do refunds on their cheapo rooms, so a Day in Portsmouth it is!


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2013)

Has anyone changed to the 07:00 Portsmouth to Le Havre? Sorry if this has been done already - bit short of time to scan the thread...


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Feb 2013)

theclaud said:


> Travelodge don't do refunds on their cheapo rooms, so a Day in Portsmouth it is!


 
Neither do Ibis, hence my having to book Travelodge for the Saturday night .


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2013)

theclaud said:


> Has anyone changed to the 07:00 Portsmouth to Le Havre? Sorry if this has been done already - bit short of time to scan the thread...


I looked at the train times (assuming the schedule is the same)- on a Saturday, unless we managed to get off the ferry and to the station within 20 mins, you'd have a six hour plus train journey leaving at two.


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> I looked at the train times (assuming the schedule is the same)- on a Saturday, unless we managed to get off the ferry and to the station within 20 mins, you'd have a six hour plus train journey leaving at two.


 
Thanks - I'm trying to figure it out while concentrating on something else, so am not being very clever. I'm going to roll with the 16:00 to Cherbourg, as it's only a stone's throw from our destination...


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Neither do Ibis, hence my having to book Travelodge for the Saturday night .


 
Bugger. I haven't booked a hotel for return yet...


----------



## CharlieB (7 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> I looked at the train times (assuming the schedule is the same)- on a Saturday, *unless we managed to get off the ferry and to the station within 20 mins*, you'd have a six hour plus train journey leaving at two.


 That's highly unlikely.
Where does this two o'clock train go? Via Abergavenny?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2013)

Can someone summarise what the general plannage is ferry crossing wise.

The lovely Helen won't be joining us  so I've got to figure out if I want to take a car or no, and just come by bike.

Still have spare bed(s) and couches and floor space for any seeking a bed for the night before or after, the 'sham being between Pompey and that Landhan and Chez Collins being in site of Horsham Station.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2013)

we're going the day before..........allegedly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're going the day before..........allegedly.


I can't even begin to fathom what that, or its implications, might mean!


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2013)

CharlieB said:


> That's highly unlikely.
> Where does this two o'clock train go? Via Abergavenny?


Paris Gare St Lazare. Seriously nuts.


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Feb 2013)

I am on same fast ferry there and back as everyone else, and planning to book cheaper ibis on return for saturday night.


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2013)

Right, as a decent chunk of us are sticking with the 1600, would anyone like to join me for a social on the Saturday morning/afternoon? Thinking of a ride to a suitable pub 15-20 miles away, lunch, back into town in plenty of time to make the ferry. Plenty of room here to dump bags should it be needed (and only a mile and a half from the ferry port).


----------



## CharlieB (8 Feb 2013)

Have booked the Travelodge for the Saturday night. It's a family room, so if anyone wants a share, please let me know.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> Right, as a decent chunk of us are sticking with the 1600, would anyone like to join me for a social on the Saturday morning/afternoon? Thinking of a ride to a suitable pub 15-20 miles away, lunch, back into town in plenty of time to make the ferry. Plenty of room here to dump bags should it be needed (and only a mile and a half from the ferry port).


Happy to join you on that, Stu.


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Feb 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Have booked the Travelodge for the Saturday night. It's a family room, so if anyone wants a share, please let me know.


Yes please Charlie. P.S.I think you're sharing the room I've booked on the Friday before we go.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Feb 2013)

Sounds better than reading a book. I'll join you too


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Feb 2013)

Yes, me too for a social ride on the Saturday, please, Stu.


----------



## theclaud (8 Feb 2013)

I could well be up for that.


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Feb 2013)

I'm going to look round the dockyard. To improve my intellect, you know. After all, Ian is coming on this trip and I want to be able to keep up on the brain front.


----------



## StuartG (8 Feb 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I'm going to look round the dockyard. To improve my intellect, you know. After all, Ian is coming on this trip and I want to be able to keep up on the brain front.


Will that include the cabin where Nelson reputedly said _"kiss my linoleum"_?


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Feb 2013)

I have booked the budget Ibis in portsmouth for the return trip, which can be cancelled at no cost in case plans change. the cost is £41 and I as a Struggling Pensioner Coping With Redundancy am hoping someone will wish to share the room so the cost to each of us will be a mere £20.50. I am unsure what the floor covering is*.



*little joke there for the experts in Russian history among us..........


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (8 Feb 2013)

I'm also up for the Tour de Portsmouth and will be dragging himself along with me.


----------



## Gordon P (8 Feb 2013)

What a pain BF have been: Lonica & I are also now on the 1600 out & 2045 back &, as the Ibis had gone up to £58 by the time I got to it, will stay at the Travelodge again on the way back. We'll wait & see which of the Saturday excursions to join: Stu's Tour de Pompey or the Pensioner's naval history jaunt. The only good thing about it has been thinking about flaming June while bearing up under grey February skies.


----------



## Gordon P (8 Feb 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> A Struggling Pensioner


Welcome to the Pensioners section of the Fridays: once you get into it you'll find the only struggling you'll be doing is uphill.


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Feb 2013)

Gordon P said:


> the only struggling you'll be doing is uphill.


That and the intellectual challenge of Lenin's Linoleum


----------



## srw (11 Feb 2013)

We're going out a whole week before, so will be available for early setting-up for late arrivals. I think we've been bumped onto the 2045 too (which reminds me that I need to confirm the bumpage), but with a car our partying will be limited to diet coke.

And it's _ibes_ in the nominative. _duo ibes sunt._


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2013)




----------



## mmmmartin (24 Feb 2013)

golly. It's freezing outside and thoroughly mizz. Now if only I had a good trip to look forward to this summer.....


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Feb 2013)

we're arriving in Cherbourg the night before, and we'll be at Brix at whatever time the Chateau will let us in. No car, which is a great relief.


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2013)

DZ - let us know what time the chateau will let us in, and we'll be there (as long as it's not stupidly early - we've got a hundred or so miles to go). With a car, and a load of food and drink if required.


----------



## Andrew Br (24 Feb 2013)

I hope that I've not missed anything; do we need to give you some more money soon DZ ?
We're also arriving by car (from the south of France so we won't be there at the crack of dawn) and we can bring stuff as well.
Just let us know.
.


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2013)

Those posts reminded me to ask: in view of the changes to ferry times, what are the options for the last Saturday? It would be a shame if a load of us had to spend the whole day lugging around luggage- or sitting around with it....Hopefully our hosts would be amenable to us picking it up later in the day...?


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> Those posts reminded me to ask: in view of the changes to ferry times, what are the options for the last Saturday? It would be a shame if a load of us had to spend the whole day lugging around luggage- or sitting around with it....Hopefully our hosts would be amenable to us picking it up later in the day...?


Luggage? What is this luggage of which you speak?


----------



## velovoice (25 Feb 2013)

But it all fits in the rucksack, doesn't it Stu?


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> So is the Gwynneth Paltrow Gwyneth's crap dead husband memorial football game cancelled now then?


 
FTFY.


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> I'll bring my goat-puncturing spear shall I?
> View attachment 19674


Very handy for dealing with RLJs.


----------



## redfalo (28 Feb 2013)

I was rebooked on the 2045 ferry leaving Cherbourgh on the 22nd as well. Don't really fancy spending the night in Porthsmouth though (please don't take it personally, Stuart.... )

I'm toying with the idea to cycle from Brix to Caen. There is a night ferry leaving Caen at 2300 arriving 0645 at Portsmouth on the 23nd. It would entail a 80 miles ride from Brix on Saturday. Anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## redfalo (3 Mar 2013)

I just rebooked the return ferry to the Caen-Portsmouth one, leaving 2300 on 22 June, arriving 0645 in Portsmouth on Sunday. I had to book a "large 2 berth/4 berth cabin" and there is room for at least one additional passenger (possibly three). Caen is a 80 miles ride from Brix, and there are trains as well (approximately 1 hour journey).


----------



## SaLQ83 (4 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately G and I couldn't get on Sat ferries Portsmouth - Cherbough going and returning (we left it too late), so we're booked on Porstmouth - Chergboug Friday night, cycling to Brix Sat. Then returning from Caen - Portsmouth on Saturday night. So Olaf we might be cycling with you from Brix to Caen if that's ok.


----------



## SaLQ83 (4 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're arriving in Cherbourg the night before, and we'll be at Brix at whatever time the Chateau will let us in. No car, which is a great relief.


 
Hello. G and I are arriving on Cherboug on Friday night....


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Mar 2013)

Coowee LQ


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (5 Mar 2013)

I need to rearrange my return ferry and come back a day early as my course dates have changed and I need to be in London on the 22nd so there'll be a bed going spare on the Friday night


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2013)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> Unfortunately G and I couldn't get on Sat ferries Portsmouth - Cherbough going and returning (we left it too late), so we're booked on Porstmouth - Chergboug Friday night, cycling to Brix Sat. Then returning from Caen - Portsmouth on Saturday night. So Olaf we might be cycling with you from Brix to Caen if that's ok.


 
sure thing, some company will be much appreciated !


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2013)

recce ride tickets bought
outward Portsmouth to Cherbourg Thursday 16th May 4pm 
return Cherbourg to Portsmouth Wednesday 22nd May 5pm
I'll be getting in touch with the people who expressed an interest in coming along


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> recce ride tickets bought
> outward Portsmouth to Cherbourg Thursday 16th May 4pm
> return Cherbourg to Portsmouth Wednesday 22nd May 5pm
> I'll be getting in touch with the people who expressed an interest in coming along


Won't be able to join you, but let me know if anything I can help with .


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Mar 2013)

I have been asked by the guys at Brompton Bicycle to join 11 of their staff in taking part in charity ride being organised by http://www.1morecycle.co.uk/ riding from Paris to Geneva via the Alps in aid of children in Uganda. Or put another way 12 semi mad souls cycling 345 miles and climbing 4650m on a Bromptons.

This is a challenge I couldn't refuse but sadly it starts on the Thursday morning of the Friday's Tour. In a moment of further madness (Don't say a word Teef, Frank or Adrian!) I thought it would be fun if I added an extra challenge to this and cycle a minimum of 310 miles or the equivalent distance of cycling from London to Paris by Cherbourg.

The first 85 miles will be achieved by leaving HPC at 7am on Friday 14th June and cycling to Portsmouth to catch 4pm ferry to Cherbourg following the route used StuAff a few weeks ago. The next 230 miles will be riden in the excellent company of the Friday's on tour until I leave on Wednesday night to catch a train to Paris.

Mice has already agreed to join me but if anyone else is catching the 4pm ferry or staying the night in Portsmouth would like to join us at 7am at HPC and cycle to Portsmouth then more the merrier!


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> I have been asked by the guys at Brompton Bicycle to join 11 of their staff in taking part in charity ride being organised by http://www.1morecycle.co.uk/ riding from Paris to Geneva via the Alps in aid of children in Uganda. Or put another way 12 semi mad souls cycling 345 miles and climbing 4650m on a Bromptons.
> 
> This is a challenge I couldn't refuse but sadly it starts on the Thursday morning of the Friday's Tour. In a moment of further madness (Don't say a word Teef, Frank or Adrian!) I thought it would be fun if I added an extra challenge to this and cycle a minimum of 310 miles or the equivalent distance of cycling from London to Paris by Cherbourg.
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking of doing another HPC-Pompey run in a few weeks, but (recce to confirm this at some point) I think an alternate route is in order- the stretch from Haslemere to Petersfield is definitely lumpier going south than north, and cutting out about 25% of the total climbing looks feasible. That would definitely better for you two!


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Mar 2013)

Adrian, you know you really want to.............


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2013)

It'll be about 75 miles via that route, but still hard work on a Brommie (let alone with touring gear)! And agreed, punctures would be a pain.


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Mar 2013)

Hopefully no visitations will occur but I may review the start time as you present a good argument. If things do go wrong we can always jump on a train at Petersfield or Havent if we start to run out of time.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Apr 2013)

I am astonished to discover that I can cancel the Travelodge room I had booked for the Friday night in Portsmouth for £26. I had thought it was uncancellable. So I shall now travel down on the Saturday by train. I might even go First Class. After all, now I am £26 the richer, I can afford it.

EDIT
Actually, on consulting train timetables, I think I'll ride to Crawley and get a direct train to Havant and ride to the ferry from there. It seems quicker than getting a train to That London and then to Pompey, and quicker than having three changes and going via a thousand villages in the south-east.

Assuming Travelodge has not taken leave of its senses, others may be able to cancel the Friday night booking if they so desire.

Finally, I still have a (cancellable) booking in the Budget Ibis in Portsmouth on the return leg, with a space to share.


----------



## ianmac62 (16 Apr 2013)

Ah, mmmmartin, I'm not in the least astonished that your Travelodge booking is cancellable. I should, however, be very much astonished if it is refundable.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 Apr 2013)

I have a saver room which is non-refundable so I'll still be travelling down on the Friday.



> *Can I cancel a Saver or Sale Rate booking?*
> 
> 
> You can cancel Sale and Saver rates but these are non-refundable. This is stated at the time of booking when payment is taken.
> ...


----------



## redjedi (16 Apr 2013)

We have ferry tickets for a Friday night crossing to Caens and Saturday night back, so a full voyage of cycling is on the cards. didn't waste money on a cabin just went for the lounger option.

Is anybody else riding down to Portsmouth on the Friday, and then on from Caens on Saturday, want some company? 

I still need to work out a way to carry my luggage, but it will probably just be a rucksack and pack as light as possible.
All I need to do now is buy a new bike


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 Apr 2013)

We'll have an Ortlieb each and himself will have to carry them as my road bike doesn't have a rack on it. I'm not good at travelling light though and will probably have far too much stuff and end up pinching some of his bag space


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2013)

boom! The Intrepid Recce Party will stay at the Coach House attached to the Chateau! Things are really working out!


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Apr 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> Ah, mmmmartin, I'm not in the least astonished that your Travelodge booking is cancellable. I should, however, be very much astonished if it is refundable.





mmmmartin said:


> Sometimes life is a complete bitch


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> boom! The Intrepid Recce Party will stay at the Coach House attached to the Chateau! Things are really working out!


Well at least out of this pathetic farrago and slough of despond of bookings/cancellations into which I seem to have descended, there is one tiny ray of sunshine. 

I knew when i signed up that i would be intellectually outclassed by the _People's Socialist Brigade of Linoleum Lovers_. I didn't expect also to be fleeced by the_ Merciless Forces of Capitalist Suppliers of Bed Linen and Sullennes_s. 

And me a _Struggling Pensioner_, who has been _Thrown On The Scrapheap In The Prime Of Life. _

_Sigh._


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Well at least out of this pathetic farrago and slough of despond of bookings/cancellations into which I seem to have descended, there is one tiny ray of sunshine.
> 
> I knew when i signed up that i would be intellectually outclassed by the _People's Socialist Brigade of Linoleum Lovers_. I didn't expect also to be fleeced by the_ Merciless Forces of Capitalist Suppliers of Bed Linen and Sullennes_s.
> 
> ...


The_ Proletarian Brotherhood of Malt Loaf Eaters_ salutes your heroic efforts, comrade.


----------



## redjedi (16 Apr 2013)

2412280 said:


> What like tthis?


Yes just like that; and the answer is myself and Alice would be interested in kicking things off


----------



## ianmac62 (16 Apr 2013)

One of the lessons my grandfather taught me was that The Capitalist is A Cunning Bastard.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Apr 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> One of the lessons my grandfather taught me was that The Capitalist is A Cunning b******.


Was it Marx who said a capitalist will sell you the rope with which you hang him?


----------

